# Why don't I ever get sick?



## unregistered168043

Don't get me wrong I'm not complaining, just wondering. Wondering if anyone else experiences this or if there is a medical reason that something like this can happen. I am around other people at work, I live pretty isolated now but even before I moved here I lived in a small city and worked for a public school around sick kids and worked out in a crowded gym ( breeding ground for germs ) but I never got sick then either. I don't think its hereditary either because my sister is sick all the time. 

The last time I had a cold was 2004, and it was gone in 3 days! Sometimes I wonder if it could mean something is wrong? ( hyper-active immune system? )


----------



## Big Dave

Leave your body to Science. You are one blessed fella.


----------



## tinknal

I rarely get sick myself, probably once every 3 years are so. I think it is probably a combination of a strong immune system, previous exposure ( I got sick more often when I was younger, but still less often than others), and attitude. I just don't worry about getting sick. I see people who get the sniffles and start sneezing at the mere mention of a cold. These folks live in fear of germs and I think this fear becomes self fulfilling. I just don't worry about it.


----------



## Pink_Carnation

It can also mean that you just don't tend to show symptoms. They did a study where they exposed a bunch of people to a version of the flu virus and while some did not get sick they were still contagious. There are many viruses that can infect people where only some show symptoms, one example is West Nile.


----------



## Sonshine

I usually get sick once a year and it lasts about 3 days. I have worked around kids for over 20 years and my helpers were always sick. I think part of it is how you were treated as a child. My Mom believed that when us kids got sick that it was best to let our body fight it off rather than pumping us full of meds. If it was something serious she would take us to the doctor, but she always gave our bodies a chance to take care of it first. I'm 54 and the only meds I take are pain meds do to nerve damage, but I'm almost off of them now. The doctors are shocked that I'm not on BP meds, or meds for cholesterol or the many other prescription drugs that people are routinely put on as they get older.


----------



## acde

I haven't been sick in about 20 years. I like to think it's the food I choose to eat, full of nutrients not chemicals. I also, get plenty of exercise.
How is your diet?


----------



## Mooselover

i've often wonder this too. i don't get sick very often either (been about 20 yrs) . i wouldn't say i live a 'healthy' lifestyle but then again, i don't live on the edge. i believe i eat healthy and try not to do many processed foods. i'm not 'scared' of natural fats and only comsume in moderation. i'm a mood eater and know when my body needs veggies, protein, carbs, etc. my walking partner (my moose-dog) passed 6 months ago) and i've been really lazy about my walking. but...my blood work shows that i'm normal on everything. AND my good cholestrol is BEYOND normal. dr. says that they just don't see these numbers. i don't alter my diet for blood work so i'm thinking genetics could be a big player.


----------



## dirtman

I haven't seen a doctor since 1988 and haven't been to the dentist since 1993. Very careful about what I eat and I take suppliments for what I may not be getting in my diet. I also work hard.


----------



## Haven

I havent had a cold or flu since I was a kid. I dont use vaccines or medications other than otc aspirin or ibuprofin. My diet is mediocre since I eat out too much.

Never really thought about it until a friend pointed out that it "isn't normal" to never get sick.


----------



## ChristieAcres

DH hasn't been sick in at least ten years, while I have had just a few bouts, very minor ones, no flu viruses or anything serious, just the sniffles. We eat exceptionally well, drink plenty of good well water, avoid soda, processed foods, and are physically fit. DH every hard, does a lot of lifting, works out, rides his bicycle, and simply affirms, "I never get sick." I don't work nearly as hard physically or to stay in shape, like he does, but I have the same, "I never get sick" mentality. Neither of us avoid being around others who are ill, either. I believe it is manifest destiny to constantly think you will be sick, worry about getting sick, and talk about it.


----------



## steff bugielski

I also never get sick but I attribute it to germs!
I was the kids playing in the swamp never washing my hand eating dirt, literally.
Even now I rarely think about what might be on my hands when I rub my nose or eyes. I am around animals, manure and every thing that goes with it all day. I do was my hands while I am milking. Prior to milking each goat as a matter of fact, and when making cheese. 
I cringe when I see a parent toting those disinfecting wipes. The poor kids are going to grow up with out ever getting exposed to anything.


----------



## Darren

I agree that the exposures you've had on the way to becoming an adult makes a difference in your susceptibility. The mind is another factor. The only supplement I use when necessary is a specific form of zinc gluconate which has prevented the occasional cold for me going on 20 years. 

I've never had and refuse to get flu shots. The last time I saw a doctor other than a physical was sometime in the 70's. Other than powdered aspirin for a headache, I don't take medications.


----------



## unregistered168043

Darren said:


> I agree that the exposures you've had on the way to becoming an adult makes a difference in your susceptibility.


When I was a kid I would get sick about as much as other kids. A couple years I remember getting really sick and my glands got so inflammed I couldn't swallow without pain for weeks. I'd say I stopped getting sick sometime in my twenties. When I became an 'adult' it seemed like one of the 'perks' was I stopped getting sick. :grin:


----------



## sisterpine

Last time I was sick was in 1998 when I moved to MT and got the flu. Nothing since then....nock on everything!


----------



## DebM

I was horribly sick as a child, part of it was a neurotic mother and part of it was isolation so when I went to school, I got *everything* and brought it home to my little brothers. Gramma said "sick as a child, healthy as an adult" and "healthy as a child, sick as an adult". I have noticed it to be true.

The only time I get sick now is when I'm super-super-stressed, and then it's a bad cold. Have not been to a doctor for an illness since about 1970.

I HAVE been fighting a horrible nicotine battle since 1980. Sometimes I win, sometimes I loose :-( so I don't necessarily lead a totally healthy lifestyle, but I eat as healthily as possible and work outside in the sun a lot and am physically active. I am 55.

Both sides of my family tend to live to their mid or upper 80s, but they don't necessarily remember the last few years. I used to laugh about that but the older I get, the less I laugh! [about that]

SOOOOO, I would say, lots of laughter, sunshine, healthy eating, physically active, Vitamin D from the sun, and my childhood built up my immune system, and as stress-free as possible and genetics all play a part.

DebM


----------



## catwoman79

I understand your concern. I used to get a cold at least 4 times a year. Almost a year ago it stopped completely. Some days it feels like I'm getting sick, and after few hours I'm fine again. I'm not proud to admit it, but I'm not a candidate for a super strong immune system: I smoke, I eat random food at random times, I don't sleep enough, I have a lot of emotional stress and I don't exercise ... Not getting sick makes me feel suspicious that something is actually wrong.


----------



## sss3

Have a friend who's only been sick twice in the last 35 yrs. However cancer is rampant in her family. She has already been diagnosed as precancerous. Had hysterectomy. My Grandmother, believed in keeping kids home when something was going around. Consequently, when we kids had measles, mumps, chicken pox, Mom got it too. She was in her late 30's when that happened. I remember her being really sick.


----------



## simi-steading

When I worked in huge high rise buildings full of sickly people that were too afraid to take a day off, I seemed to catch a cold or the flu once a season or so... but before I started working in those places, I almost never got sick...


----------



## chickenista

I very, very, very rarely ever get sick.
My mother rarely, rarely ever gets sick.

It is a strong immune system
and low stress.
Stress is the killer.
It weakens your immune system like nothing else.

So eat well enough.
Sleep well.
And be cool.
And health will be yours if genetics agree.


----------



## sss3

I went years without being sick. Then kids started school, I was sick all the time.


----------



## chickenista

Oh well.. yeah.
That's gonna happen.
Schools are unbelievable germ factories.
I was amazed when DS started school.. then relieved when we pulled him a couple of years later for homeschool.


----------



## sss3

Chickenista That was a very, very long time ago. I was 25. People just didn't have the awareness or education of health problems.


----------



## 1shotwade

sorry I didn't read the posts but wanted to add,The wife and I never get sick anymore. Used to we would both be down enough in a year to use up our sick time. I have been retired 8 years and she 7 1/2 and that's how long it's been since we were sick.We hardly leave the farm and we hardy get sick,hmmmm,something to that you suppose?


Wade


----------



## Evons hubby

I have some medical conditions that I deal with all the time, but as far as getting sick?? nope, no colds or flu such things. I havent been to the doctor for an illness in many many years. I think its probably due to several factors. One is building up a great immune system as a child. Another point is my diet, I eat so many things that most consider poisonous (prepared snacks loaded with preservatives) that germs die as soon as they come in contact with my blood stream, and thirdly there is very few bugs that can withstand alcohol... again, as soon as they hit my bloodstream... its all over. That of course is only those bugs that survive the cloud of tobacco smoke that I use as a first line of defense... most never get close enough to me to ever infect me.  Yeppers, granny was right.... good clean living extends a persons lifetime!


----------



## gweny

When I was working at a waste water treatment plant I never got sick either.... Neither did anyone else! The running theory was we gave our immune systems a constant workout so they were stronger than most peoples. 
With 3 little ones in public school and constantly bringing stuff home, you'd think as their care giver I'd get it too? Nope! My immune system is like the Jedi master of immune systems! "these are not the droids you are looking for influenza!"


----------



## MichaelZ

Darntootn could you answer the following:

1. How is your diet? Avoid processed foods? 
2. Do you take vitamins?
3. Do you exercise?
4. Get plenty of sleep?
5. Any meds?


----------



## PrettyPaisley

MichaelZ said:


> Darntootn could you answer the following:
> 
> 1. How is your diet? Avoid processed foods?
> 2. Do you take vitamins?
> 3. Do you exercise?
> 4. Get plenty of sleep?
> 5. Any meds?



Don't forget to ask about sunshine. It has so much healing power. Skip the sunscreen and get full on mid day sun every day !!!


----------



## MichaelZ

PrettyPaisley said:


> Don't forget to ask about sunshine. It has so much healing power. Skip the sunscreen and get full on mid day sun every day !!!


Yes, you are right! Unfortunately for us, from Nov-Feb it can be very difficult to get much sun and the sun is very weak. I think that makes it important for folks up my way to take a Vitamin D/Calcium supplement, as I do.


----------



## unregistered168043

MichaelZ said:


> Darntootn could you answer the following:
> 
> 1. How is your diet? Avoid processed foods?
> 2. Do you take vitamins?
> 3. Do you exercise?
> 4. Get plenty of sleep?
> 5. Any meds?



LOL well since I wrote that I've been sick a whole bunch of times. Seems like I jinxed myself. I think what happened was I got married and thats twice the germs I am exposed to. Before, when I was single, I didnt get as much contact living alone out here on the homestead so sure I never got sick.

Now she's out there working with the public, goes shopping and out with her friends. Also pushing me to get out more. So now I'm just like the rest maybe worse because my immune system hasn't been exercised in a long time. Just a theory, or maybe my good luck streak just ran its course:shrug:


----------



## MichaelZ

Darntootin said:


> LOL well *since I wrote that I've been sick a whole bunch of times*. Seems like *I jinxed myself*. I think what happened was *I got married* and thats twice the germs I am exposed to. Before, when I was single, I didnt get as much contact living alone out here on the homestead so sure I never got sick.


Ahh, so that is (was) your secret!


----------



## okiemom

dh is at a wastewater plant and some of our biggest fights was him not changing/showering before he came home and walked all over the floor when we had small babies. They never got sick and we are all very healthy. 

I caught every cold, 4+ a yr, they had for the first 5 yrs but flu etc. not so much. I would rather have the flu than a cold as they go into sinus infections and last weeks.

I did not get even a cold last year sinus issues but no colds. Now if I could get rid of allergies and their "morning hangovers" Stuffiness,headach, teethach and eye bone pain life would be perfect.


----------

